
QCon San Francisco 2016 Tracks and Trackhosts Posted - wesreisz
https://www.infoq.com/news/2016/07/qcon-san-francisco-2016?utm_source=other&utm_medium=hackernews&utm_campaign=hackernews
======
wesreisz
Cool QCon San Francisco tracks around: Relevancy/Recommendations, UX
Reimagined (VR, Chatbots, Speech), & Architectures (like Slack, AWS, &
Netflix)

